# My POS 2011 Vantage EVP1000 electric van



## alfu (Aug 30, 2017)

I like the form factor, the minimalism, and the utilitarianism of the Vantage EVP1000 electric van; it conforms to European small vehicle styling. Dealing with a balky (6 year old) window regulator and failing door latch this afternoon, I found the handle mechanism to be so flimsy it will probably break the next time the trim panel is removed. The drive train, retrofitted by Vantage in California, is US made, though.

The worst bit is the 25mph speed limit set in software. Even worse, as I was driving it back home from U of F surplus yesterday, it bucked going down hill as the Curtis 1238-7601 (72-96V, 650A) controller attempted to limit the coast speed: someone at Vantage didn't get the regen time constant programming just right.

I would like to modify this van for a maximum speed of 50mph (at least down hill!) The HPEVS model AC 35-02 (35HP max, 10HP continuous, 72V, 4800RPM) motor looks equal to the task, but would require the TEAM 421640-300 gearbox to have a reduction ratio of less than 6.28:1 to do so. Sadly, googling any specs on the gearbox has been futile.

Concerned that it might not have enough range to make it the 5 miles home, since this was bought at auction, I was pleasantly surprised that the trip notched down the battery monitor only one peg. Voltage over the open contactor was 79.3. 

I knew the U of F people had tired of their toy because the accessory battery kept going flat, but the traction battery was an unknown. Even so, it was an unpleasant surprise to find the meter showing almost full battery depletion after sitting idle overnight. But contactor was still showing over 78V. So either there is a serious 'OFF' drain on the traction battery too, or the Curtis controller has a wonky way of reporting remaining capacity.

Batteries usually impose a range limit, but in this vehicle probably will set a speed limit, too: the box is basically hermetically sealed, constructed without any cooling fins or liquid circulation, nor any labelling, for that matter. The chemistry is a guess: although the welcome splashscreen displays "LITHIUM", the idle voltage could represent either 36S lead-acid or 20S li-ion.

To add some icing to the cake, my insurance agent can't verify the VIN! I think I have bought a lemon.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

alfu said:


> ... The chemistry is a guess: although the welcome splashscreen displays "LITHIUM", the idle voltage could represent either 36S lead-acid or 20S li-ion.


That's strange... this is still a current model, and the manufacturer's web page is clear:


> *Battery System*
> Batteries	12 Volt, Sealed Maintenance-Free Lead-Acid
> Number of Batteries	6


... so yes, 36S lead-acid, unless someone upgraded it, which seems unlikely - a lithium option isn't even offered by Vantage.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

alfu said:


> The worst bit is the 25mph speed limit set in software.
> ...
> 
> I would like to modify this dog for a maximum speed of 50mph (at least down hill!)


The 25 mph limit exists to be compliant with regulations for Neighborhood Electric Vehicles. Do you need to stay within these rules to license it for road use? NEVs typically do not meet the regulatory standards of regular vehicles.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

alfu said:


> I would like to modify this dog for a maximum speed of 50mph (at least down hill!) The HPEVS model AC 35-02 (35HP max, 10HP continuous, 72V, 4800RPM) motor looks equal to the task, but would require the TEAM 421640-300 gearbox to have a reduction ratio of less than 6.28:1 to do so. Sadly, googling any specs on the gearbox has been futile.


It looks like it doesn't have a tachometer. If that's true, that might be the first thing to add. Then you could just calculate the ratio from the motor speed and road speed.

Can you see the motor shaft? If so, jack up one driven wheel, chock the other so it won't turn, rotate the jacked up wheel two turns, and count how many motor rotations that is. People do this sort of thing to work out final drive (ring-and-pinion gear) ratios when the label is missing and they don't want to open the housing.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

alfu said:


> To add some icing to the cake, my insurance agent can't verify the VIN!


Try NHTSA's VIN Decoder; if anyone has a complete motor vehicle VIN database for vehicles sold in the United States, it should be the U.S. Department of Transportation. Then you can point your insurance agent at that...


----------



## alfu (Aug 30, 2017)

brian_ said:


> ... so yes, 36S lead-acid, unless someone upgraded it, which seems unlikely - a lithium option isn't even offered by Vantage.


Nathan Miller, a customer support engineer at Vantage, has been very helpful in providing me with a schematic and repair manual for this vehicle. And he has confirmed that the battery had been upgraded to lithium.


----------



## Decoy (Aug 20, 2021)

alfu said:


> Nathan Miller, a customer support engineer at Vantage, has been very helpful in providing me with a schematic and repair manual for this vehicle. And he has confirmed that the battery had been upgraded to lithium.


Do you still have this vehicle and would you be willing to school a new owner on the best course of action concerning getting the most and best use possible at the least cost going forward?
I have a 2011 Vantage green truck and it was used without batteries not even the old ones. As it had the connection cables under the seats in the front battery box my electrician friend helped figure out the correct sequence to install new batteries. I have now installed 12 Trojan 225 Amp hour 6 volt lead acid batteries. And one new accessory 12 volt battery. I was getting about 15 miles of driving before the light in the display indicated time to recharge. I've made 4 total trips to town at the awesome high speed of 25mph. I'm ok with the speed and was aware that 25mph was tops when I bought the truck.
I was slightly disappointed in the fact that when new the range was advertised at 40 mi. 15 miles is a bit shy of that figure. To be honest I was hoping for half of the advertised range before recharging.
Perhaps with some advice and insights from someone else who is experienced with these vehicles I might actually learn how to get the best part of my investment back from use of what I have in its current factory configuration.
Currently it is DOA because after coming to a stop yesterday releasing the throttle and applying the brakes now I have zero throttle response. Perhaps you may have experienced the same.
Thanks in advance for any thing you or anyone else might wish to share with a EV newbie especially the one who brought this on himself without a properly researched idea of anything else except that I would not be stopping at the local filling station for gas.
Yes I know too well * should have been researching this truck prior to considering the purchase. For that I am already kicking my own butt. No help neesessary for that lol. I will be learning for real now since I am playing for keeps.
Oh if you recommend selling this truck and redirecting my ev interest in a build or other complete vehicle perhaps you can direct me where I can find a used price guide for these vehicles. I have already been approached by a man wanting to purchase the truck. Idk how much to charge as ripping the guy off isn't even in my thoughts but breaking even or a small profit is paramount to my purpose of using an ev for town and back trips going forward.
Perhaps this diatribe has many people disinterested in my ev experiences but perhaps this community has a heart.


----------



## gatinhonj292002 (Dec 9, 2021)

hy mi names is edy i new here i just get a 2011 ev1000 from action and the only thing i know abouth this eletrical truck is need battery to running kkkk i gonna same help if you can give a hand abouth manual in pdf or help how can i make is runnin with solar panel thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's not going to run off a solar panel.


----------



## gatinhonj292002 (Dec 9, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> It's not going to run off a solar panel.





remy_martian said:


> It's not going to run off a solar panel.


i change my mine i think i gonna use a Nissan G2 battery on is n body can help on that


----------

